# Hair Matting!!!



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello! My 10 month old cockapoo, Frank has a TON of matting in his hair right now. We left him with a friend while out of town, and he was on a boat with the wind blowing through his long locks all week and no brush!! Frank loved the boat, but he is a mess now! 

Do we have to shave him...any suggestions on what will be best? There are way too many to just cut out I think.

Thanks!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

look for a les pooch mat zapper they tend to be exspensive but well worth the money. will he let you brush him for a long time? if so cust theough the nots down falowing the way the hair grows. and then brush. it will take time but will work. 

other than that contact your groomer and see what they say, they may charge you exstra for the amount of time they need to spend on him to get the nots out or the may just say shave him. its realy up to you. 
if you can spare the time and paitense then you will get them out. other than that its clipper time.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Before you give up, go buy some good thick shampoo. Put him in the tub and pretty much work the whole bottle into his hair, and gently pull the tangles apart by hand. I think that most would loosen, and actual true matts would be much less.

My sister can literally work out any matt if she has the time. If you have a great groomer, and can first get out all you can, and she/he might be able to save most of it.


----------



## AriEliyah (Jun 8, 2010)

My dog was a MESS when I rescued him. All I did was whip out some scissors to cut out the big mats, then, with my new dog brush (the common fine metal hooked kind), just worked through what was salvageable. With all that poodley hair, he turned out fine, and looked fine! Recently, I went a lot shorter, though, trimming back his hair all over his body, and he looks neat and nice! I sometimes have to trim tiny mats near his privates, this is sort of a regular monthly/ bi-monthly thing, too.

Cheers!


----------



## franksmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks All!!!!


----------

